# Can I send someone my firefox bookmarks?



## goawayugh

I would like to send someone some a few folders of my bookmarks that I have saved in firefox.  Is this possible?  I can't seem to find the folder that they are located in.  I've done a search for "Bookmarks Toolbar Folder" and nothing comes up.  Where are these bookmarks located?


----------



## chupacabra

You could export them but nothing more than that and send him the file through a site like megaupload etc


----------



## Jabes

open up ff go to bookmarks ->organize bookmarks->file->export and then save them where you want them to be and then you probably can email them if the file isn't to big and then all that they have to do is import them or they can just look at them cause it saves your bookmarks as a html file and they can click on the links


----------



## OvenMaster

The exported Bookmarks file is an HTML file and should be less than 1MB. Even sending it in an email would be no problem.
Tom


----------



## goawayugh

Jabes said:


> open up ff go to bookmarks ->organize bookmarks->file->export and then save them where you want them to be and then you probably can email them if the file isn't to big and then all that they have to do is import them or they can just look at them cause it saves your bookmarks as a html file and they can click on the links



Thank you.  That is the exact kind of advice I wanted.

Now I have a new problem.  I only want to send some of my bookmarks, not all of them.  Is this possible?


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Firefox stores bookmarks in a single file called "bookmarks.html".  If you use XP, it is mostly likely found here: *C*:\Documents and Settings\*YOUR USER NAME*\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\

If you export your bookmarks, Firefox basically just copies and pastes that entire file in whatever location you specify during the export process.

I don't know how to only export specific bookmarks.

To see where the bookmarks.html file is found in other operating systems. Go here.


----------



## goawayugh

Ok.

I just had an idea:
I could export my bookmark file as it is right now and save it on my desktop.  Then I could delete everything that I did not want to send, then export it again giving it a different name.  Then I could take the exported bookmark file from before (with all of my bookmarks) and c&p it back where it belongs.

Would this work?  I should still have my bookmarks in tact, right?


----------



## PC Hobbyist

goawayugh said:


> Ok.
> 
> I just had an idea:
> I could export my bookmark file as it is right now and save it on my desktop.  Then I could delete everything that I did not want to send, then export it again giving it a different name.  Then I could take the exported bookmark file from before (with all of my bookmarks) and c&p it back where it belongs.
> 
> Would this work?  I should still have my bookmarks in tact, right?



Yeah, that would work. It's the long way around it, but I don't see any other. That is one downfall with firefox - that you can't just export single bookmarks or single bookmark folders (at least to my knowledge it's not possible).

Also, you will notice in that Profile folder where Firefox stores the bookmarks.html file, that there is a folder called "bookmarkbackups" where Firefox has automatically been backing up several of those bookmarks.html files as you've made changes to your Bookmarks. That way, if something goes wrong with the main file, you can always copy and paste the newest backup back into the folder where the main file was kept and rename the backup to "bookmarks.html" so Firefox knows to use that.


----------



## goawayugh

Thank you very much, you've been a big help.


----------



## Jabes

If you know html then you could delete the ones that you don't want to send with a program like dreamweaver or even with notepad


----------



## goawayugh

Don't know html.

I just did what I was going thinking of before and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Jabes

good to know you got it working


----------

